# Porch swing clearances?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.porchswings.com/porch-swings/porchswinginstallationarticle.cfm


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, thanks Joe. Any idea as to the distance a swing bed might require? As in, the kind that would hang from 4 points. Are they likewise suggested to have 2.5 to 3' behind them?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

It isn't meant to be a full swing. I would take a chair, find your comfort height, make it 2" lower, than give it 24" in the back and find a good looking spot.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go around to your older neighborhoods that have full porches, and look at how they have their swings on them. Usually you have three to four feet from the rail to the back of the swing


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Funny you should mention that Greg, that's just what we came back from doing this afternoon. We found several houses nearby that had a swing. I took some measurements. The best average depth away from the rail behind it comes in at around 28". That's enough to allow for plenty of swing, as we've got a 4 year old boy. The farthest measure was 42" and that just leaves a lot of wasted space. We also looked at the widths and getting one that's around 60" wide overall has the right amount of seat width. Finally, two even had french doors adjacent to their swing. One was the one with the 42" behind it and that ended up blocking most of that door. 

So the end result is we'll likely get a 60" swing, leave 28" behind it, offset it toward the front a bit and frame the ceiling to allow hanging the eye bolts 40" in from the railing's edge.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Keep in mind, that during Winter months the swing needs to be taken down to store out of the weather, and also have a way to hoist it up if you wish to not have people using during inclement weather. 

This is one type of hanger http://www.lowes.com/pd_4759-452-NE...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=swing+hardware&facetInfo=

Here is a even better one http://www.lowes.com/pd_75707-452-N...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=swing+hardware&facetInfo=

The D ring shown in the second link you can purchase separate for allowing you to hoist the swing up and secure up towards the ceiling. Plus it makes it harder for someone to just grab and go, if you are gone for a while. And instead of just buying one from say Lowe's or Home Depot, find a local carpenter that makes them, and possibly see if they will make a personalized one that sets yours off of others. No need having a new house, and having some off the shelf swing.

The best one that I saw, was at the Lake of the Ozark's, that the foot rests pulled out from under the seat, and then stowed under when not in use.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent points Greg, thanks. I do plan to have a hook or two strategically placed to allow for some bungie cords to control excess movement when the swing's not in use. The point about security against theft is something to consider. As is the type of bushing shown, versus using just a metal eye bolt. We won't really have any place else to store it during the winter and ours are mild most of the time. I'm leaning more toward something made out of recycled material (aka Trex) for durability and maintenance sake. The last thing I want is something else to have to keep painted.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If your GC guy is good at what he does, or one of the subs, they may be able to do the swing for you out of Trex. Of course, they will always say that it will cost you.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

True, but I'm looking to handle the swing myself, likely after the house is done. I'm asking now, however, as the GC will beef up the framing for it, and possibly hang eye bolts. I've got plenty of time later to figure out where to get the swing or it's materials.


----------

